
Creating Excel in JavaScript - codingsight
http://codingsight.com/creating-excel-in-javascript/
======
homarp
see also [http://lhorie.github.io/mithril-blog/a-spreadsheet-
in-60-lin...](http://lhorie.github.io/mithril-blog/a-spreadsheet-in-60-lines-
of-javascript.html) (it uses mithril )

